
Windows Update new CPU limitation removal tool for Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 - vash6pp
https://github.com/p-lider/WuaCpuFix
======
orionblastar
Yes Windows 10 doesn't run some apps that 7 or 8.1 does. So you need a way to
use old Windows on new PC hardware.

